# Wolf hit on I-75 Cheboygan County



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have not seen anyone post this yet...

http://www.cheboygannews.com/highlight/x338994930/Wolf-struck-killed-late-Tuesday-night-on-I-75


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I can't remember where I read it, maybe the RE online, or the news up here, but a second release from the DNRE said it was probably not a wolf, maybe some type of hybrid or big dog, as it had a white nose or something like that...it's been a long day, and that was sometime late this morning.


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish they would release a picture so we could all see


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Think it was yesterday morning that I heard about it on the radio up here...
I was surprised not to find a thread


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

hda31 said:


> I wish they would release a picture so we could all see


 
If they did that though, they would have to admit the wolves have made it south of the bridge


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

They actually did admit that there are wolves down here...finally! But come on, to say its a wolf-dog hybrid or something, please, it's either a wolf or not, show a picture if it's such a unique animal


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Probably why no one posted a thread...

By Staff reports 
Cheboygan Daily Tribune 
Posted Jun 05, 2010 @ 05:11 AM
Lansing, Mich.  State officials have determined that the animal struck late Tuesday on I-75 near Topinabee Mail Route is not a wolf.
DNRE spokesperson Mary Dettloff issued the following statement to the Tribune Friday:
"At this time, the animal that was killed on I-75 on Tuesday in Cheboygan County is likely a wolf-dog hybrid, and not a wolf. The animal has several characteristics that make it a hybrid, and not a wolf  it's legs are too short, the paws are too small and it's nose is pink.
"While this animal is not a wolf, the DNRE does have visual evidence and has examined tracks that confirm the presence of wolves in Cheboygan County."
The initial report from the Cheboygan County Sheriff's Department indicated the animal was "apparently a wolf."

Copyright 2010 Cheboygan Daily Tribune. Some rights reserved


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call Mountain Lions!


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

I am waiting for a thorough documentary--regular TV, cable networks, and/or print medias. When will it happen? Why not now?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

They are there. We saw several diffrent animals in the northen end of the Pigeon River forest during deer season last year. Told a CO about it at the IR buck pole and he was less than interested.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Non Typical said:


> And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call Mountain Lions!


I've definitely come across a few people in the woods I'd consider "hybrids"


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

sounds like the movie Deliverance buxndux


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Non Typical said:


> And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call *Mountain Lions![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I saw this thread last night and wondered how long before someone mentioned the ML or the C(see russfim's post) word.:Modified_:banghead3


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Probably why no one posted a thread...
> 
> By Staff reports
> Cheboygan Daily Tribune
> ...


But, for a "wolf-dog hybrid" to exist below the bridge, there had to have been a "real wolf" involved to produce such an animal, no?:lol: At least they do admit wolves are in Cheboygan County. I concur that it would have been cool to see the picture of the beast.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

It is just a matter of time and they will be into Michigan's Elk herd.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Non Typical said:


> And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call Mountain Lions!


You should get some kind of award for working in a conspiracy, Michael Jackson, migets, wolves and cougars into one post.  :help:



You do realize that people keep wolf/dog hybrids as pets? 
and often ditch them when they can't take care of them?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Yeah I'm trying to understand the conspiracy here too

DNRE has confirmed wolves in the lower

Why try to cover up a wolf kill by saying it's a hybrid?? Plenty of people keep them as pets. Had a guy visit us in college that brought one with him. Damn thing straighten a link in a chain to get loose while it was there:yikes:


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

i didn't know people kept hybrids as pets, wonder if its legal?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tgafish said:


> Yeah I'm trying to understand the conspiracy here too
> 
> DNRE has confirmed wolves in the lower
> 
> Why try to cover up a wolf kill by saying it's a hybrid?? Plenty of people keep them as pets. Had a guy visit us in college that brought one with him. Damn thing straighten a link in a chain to get loose while it was there:yikes:


I agree with you. Some have their century year old opinions and wise tales buried into their heards and think nothing ever changes.

Yes it is legal provided you obey the law dealing with wolf dog crosses that was passed about 10 years ago. There are lots of people that own wolf dog crosses out there.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(dn...t-246-of-2000&query=on&highlight=dog AND wolf


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Non Typical said:


> And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call Mountain Lions!


HAHAHAHAHA, talk about taking the ball and running with it!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sounds typical, a buddy of mine had a mountain lion hit on the road just down from his house in the up, a couple years ago. DNR came right out and took it away then told him it wasn't a mountain lion. He goes out west MOUNTAIN LION HUNTING every year with his dogs.


----------



## Redone (Jan 16, 2010)

jrsoup said:


> They are there. We saw several diffrent animals in the northen end of the Pigeon River forest during deer season last year. Told a CO about it at the IR buck pole and he was less than interested.


I have the same story...going back nine years and I'm just speaking for myself. Three distinct sightings in that nine years including turkey season 08 and just giggles from the DNR.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

If they're trying to cover up the existance of wolves in the lower they are doing a piss poor job of it:lol:

Northern Lower Peninsula Wolf Survey Slated for Mid-February
Contact: Brian Mastenbrook 989-732-3541, ext. 5430 
Agency: Natural Resources 



Feb. 13, 2009
Department of Natural Resources officials today announced the department will conduct a survey in the Northern Lower Peninsula Feb. 11 through March 10 to detect the presence of gray wolves in this part of the state.

Wolves began naturally returning to Michigan's Upper Peninsula via Wisconsin and Canada in the early 1990s. Today, the U.P. is home to at least 520 wolves. Following the accidental killing of a wolf in Presque Isle County in 2004, the DNR confirmed at least two other gray wolves in the Northern Lower Peninsula in 2005.

DNR Wildlife Biologist Brian Mastenbrook said survey teams will be searching other areas where there have been one or more public observations. Public reports are very important in helping the DNR identify potential wolf locations.

During February and March, the DNR is asking the public to report any sightings of wolves or tracks they believe were made by wolves to the DNR Gaylord office at (989) 732-3541, ext. 5901.

"If the public finds anything related to wolves, we are encouraging them to preserve the physical evidence or take photographs, and then contact us as soon as possible," Mastenbrook said.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Non Typical said:


> And "Alice in Wonderland" is based on a true story, yeah right! It's a wolf, get over it DNR. Animals come in all shapes, sizes, and colors, just like us humans. Maybe midgets are hybrids? Maybe Michael Jackson, with his skin was a hybrid, huh. Give us a break, if you don't know then tell us what we might know already! Oh and tell us again about the big housecats that we call Mountain Lions!


Further proof that people would argue with the DNR if they were to say the sky was blue. 

Statement from the DNR acknowleges that there are wolves in the area but that this particular animal did not exhibit the physical characteristics of a pure bred wolf. Despite the fact that they acknowledge the wolves are in area, they are still involved in a conspiracy to cover up the wolves existance? 

I have added DNR officer to my list of jobs you couldn't pay me enough money to do.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Some people never read printed material of any kind or listen to news on the television, (so they didn't know that wolves have been confirmed by the DNRE in northern lower Michigan) which is generally much more factual than things on the Internet, but that's what most people tend to believe without question-what's on the Internet...and these same people tend to think that members of "the media" are all idiots.

The opposite is usually more often the case...LOL


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Some people never read printed material of any kind or listen to news on the television, (so they didn't know that wolves have been confirmed by the DNRE in northern lower Michigan) which is generally much more factual than things on the Internet, but that's what most people tend to believe without question-what's on the Internet...and these same people tend to think that members of "the media" are all idiots.
> 
> The opposite is usually more often the case...LOL



Thanks for clearing that up Linda, and it's also why we don't believe half the things you say here


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

wouldn't expect you to, after all, this is the Internet...maybe you didn't understand my post...LOL


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

so how come bigfoot isn't on the list of protected species?


----------

